# Existential sentences in Romanian (singular versus plural)



## iknyu

Hi, I don't speak any Romanian (unfortunately) but I am very interested in the topic of existential sentences in romance languages and I want to learn about Romanian. I wonder if you could tell me how the structure of existential sentences works in Romanian. These are my questions:

1. What word or structure do you use to say "there is" and "there are"? Do you use the same or a different one depending on singular/plural? What is the verb? (to be, to have, etc.), Do you use a locative like in French?

2. Is there any variation in the use of these structures? (for example, are there regions where they only use one? (if you have more than one) or two? (if you should only use one). Maybe in written Romanian there is no variation, but what about pronunciation?

3. Do you know if the current use happened in old Romanian?

Thank you very much! Please, let me know if you don't understand some of my questions.


----------



## mantissa

Hello!

In Romanian we have more than one way to build an existential sentence. None of these ways include a locative.
One of the ways is by using the verb A EXISTA (this is the infinitive). For example:
Există   multi oameni fara adapost in lume. _There are many homeless people in the world. _
Another way to express this is by using a synonym of A EXISTA, and that is A FI (TO BE).
*Sunt* multi oameni fara adapost in lume. _The meaning is the same as for the above sentence._
These verbs are personal, so they change according to the subject. Here are the conjugations for the two verbs in present tense:

A EXISTA

1.Eu exist 
2.Tu exişti                                    
*3.El / Ea exist**ă 
*                                    1.Noi existăm
2.Voi existaţi
*3.Ei / Ele exist**ă*

  As you can notice the 3rd person doesn't change in plural, but  a native speaker feels that it is a plural because of the subject (_oameni - plural of om)
_So either you have a subject referring to one or more people/objects/concepts etc, you use EXISTA.

As to A FI, things change a little bit, because this verb changes as following:

1.Eu sunt
2.Tu esti
*3.El / Ea este
*1.Noi suntem
2.Voi sunteti
*3.Ei / Ele sunt*

So, if you want to use this verb, you have to change it according to the subject.
Ex:

*Este *o masina frumoasa in fata casei. _There is a beautiful car in front of the house.
_In spatele casei *sunt *niste tufisuri. _There are some bushes behind the house.
_
There is no difference in meaning or in register between these two verbs.

There is another way to form an existential sentence in Romanian, and that is by using the pronominal verb A SE AFLA.
Again, this verb doesn't change its form in the 3rd person (3rd person sing. = se află, 3rd pers. plural = se află).
But this verb is a bit different in meaning from the other two. It is used to position something/someone in a certain place/situation.

For example it would sound awkward if I'd say:
Se află multi oameni fara adapost in lume.

But it is perfectly natural if I say:
Lacul Iezer se afla in muntii Rodnei. _Lake_ Iezer _is situated in Rodnei Mountains.
_El se afla intr-o situatie delicata. _He finds himself in a delicate situation.
_Cartile pe care le cautati se afla pe alt raft. _The books you are looking for are on a different shelf.

_In the written language there is no regional variation, but in the spoken language, yes.
For example, in Transylvania (where I live), in spoken and informal (I would say even popular) language we say   "îi" instead of "este" and "îs" instead of "sunt".
I don't know if in other regions they have other variations (I doubt)...
What I know is that no matter the region, people also use in spoken language a short form of "este": "e" [je].

Unfortunately I have no clue on a possible answer to your third question...


----------



## iknyu

Thank you! I have it clear now.


----------



## iknyu

I have another question. What happens in the past? How would you say "there was" and "there were" with A EXISTA and A FI. Thank you again!


----------



## alinapopi

Hola,

Para expresar lo mismo, pero en pasado, las formas verbales son:

_era / erau_
_exista /existau_
_se afla / se aflau_

En español sería _había _(ya sabes, siempre en singular, aunque se trate de varias cosas). La forma más coloquial es la primera, la puedes usar sin miedo en cualquier contexto.

Esper haber ayudado.

Un saludo desde España y aquí estamos para cualquier duda que te pueda surgir.

Alina


----------



## iknyu

Entonces significa que el verbo se pluraliza si el objeto siguiente es plural, independientemente de si el verbo es "existir" o "ser". 

Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## alinapopi

Eso es!! Ésa es la diferencia con el español en este caso.

Un saludo.


----------



## jazyk

> Entonces significa que el verbo se pluraliza si el objeto siguiente es plural,


Pero lo que lo sigue no es su objeto, es su sujeto, por eso el verbo se pluraliza. Literalmente: era (era), erau (eran), se afla (se encontraba/hallaba), se aflau (se encontraban/hallaban), exista (existía), existau (existían).


----------



## iknyu

Entiendo. Un cosa más, saben si es posible (a nivel coloquial o informal) poner el verbo en singular cuando el sujeto es pural? (en tiempo pasado). Es decir, usar "era" en vez de "erau" para referirse a "varias casas". Es algo que sucede en inglés a nivel coloquial (there's five houses), aunque en lengua formal no del todo aceptado. Me pregunto si también sucede algo similar en rumano.

Lo otro, cuando hay verbos modales o auxiliares se hace plural el verbo auxiliar también? (si el sujeto es plural), por ejemplo, cómo se diría en rumano:

*Debe* haber _muchas casas_
versus
*Debe* haber _una casa_

Gracias!


----------



## alinapopi

El uso del verbo en singular en lugar del plural es, en Rumanía, un regionalismo (utilizado en el sur del país) o se da en gente sin estudios, sobre todo en el medio rural. Se extiende a todos los verbos, no sólo cuando se trata de expresiones impersonales.
También se me ocurre un otro caso: el de un cuento que empieza por _Era odata un mos si o baba _(Había una vez un anciano y una anciana), donde sí que se usa el verbo en singular para un sujeto múltiple.
Con respecto a los modales o auxiliares, no varían en cuanto a número se refiere, y la traducción de los ejemplos que has puesto sería:
_Trebuie sa existe / sa fie multe case._
_Trebuie sa existe / fie o casa._

Saludos,
Alina


----------



## iknyu

Qué interesante. Entonces no hay concordancia cuando hay otros verbos. Me pregunto qué pasa con estructuras como "ha habido personas...", se pluraliza el equivalente a "ha"? 

Otra preguntita, cómo se dirían en rumano las siguientes frases? 

"¿Cuántos estudiantes había en tu clase?"
"había 15" 
o
"éramos 15"

Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## jazyk

> Con respecto a los modales o auxiliares, no varían en cuanto a número se refiere, y la traducción de los ejemplos que has puesto sería:
> _Trebuie sa existe / sa fie multe case._
> _Trebuie sa existe / fie o casa._


Aquí no varía porque el subjuntivo rumano tiene la misma forma para la tercera persona de singular y la tercera persona de plural, pero sí varía en, por ejemplo:

Putea fi (singular), puteau fi (plural) - podía haber



> "¿Cuántos estudiantes había en tu clase?"
> "había 15"
> o
> "éramos 15"


Câţi elevi erau în clasa ta?
Erau 15.
sau
Eram 15.


----------



## alinapopi

Jazyc te lo ha explicado mejor. 

En cuanto a la última pregunta, es más coloquial: _Cati elevi erati in clasa? (¿Cuántos estudiantes érais...?)_.

Un saludo.


----------



## alinapopi

Claro está, si se refiere al número de alumnos de la clase, incluido el interlocutor.
Si, por el contrario, se refiere al número de alumnos que había en clase en un momento dado, la primera traducción está bien.
Espero haberlo explicado bien.


----------



## iknyu

Una cosilla más, saben dónde podría encontrar algún ejemplo de _a exista_ o _a fi_ (cuando se traduce como 'haber') conjugado en singular en contextos en que debería ser plural. Alina dijo que era posible escucharlo en el sur de Rumania y entre hablantes de poca educación. Busqué en google y encontré algunos ejemplos, pero dado que no hablo rumano, no estoy seguro de si realmente son buenos ejemplos, lo otro es que me gustaría que fueran de sitios más serios (y no blogs), por ejemplo, alguien citando a un campesino en un periódico.

Bueno, gracias de nuevo por sus respuestas.


----------

